# Is this a good deal and couple questions



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so looking at the Bachmann EZ command system
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-EZ...911301?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2ebb8a7e45

is this a good deal and also how would i know how fast each loco programmed is going? what direction?

i only have one DCC capable loco and that is my centennial










plan on buying at least 2 more of these. i love it!!

i have never done a DCC layout before and have tried reading different threads here and around the net on how to run it but i feel like an idiot trying to understand how it works.

any and all help is appreciated
thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know about the item, but I never had a problem with the seller.

OK in my book, I have done business with him quite a few times.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet shipping is less on this one, and it's priced the same. I've bought a number of things from these folks with no issues.

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200401356

Note that I believe that is not a wireless system, you have a tether to the unit.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sawgunner,
This is my 2 cents on the whole Bachmann EZ DCC.
It is a very limited system and offer No programming ability's.
It's a very weak system and IMHO save your $$ and jump up to a good and real DCC system like Digitrax Zephyr Xtra or a NCE power cab.
The difference in the investment price is well worth it!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would recommend steering clear of the ez command system. Only enough power to run one sound engine or just two DCC engine more like one engine with a DD40. I say just go for the Dynamis or ESU's version which is the same thing actually and that will give you enough power for like 5 engines, full wireless, fx functions up to 20, being able to easily see the engine as well as speed steps to so lots to get with that basic starer system or get something better.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a good deal from a very reputable seller!
Link HERE


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Here is a good deal from a very reputable seller!
> Link HERE


link didn't work for me.

thanks guys. i would much rather get a good system than a junk one. and with running at least 2 DD40's at once plus switchers and such that should kill a cheap system.

so i have for choices NCE, MRC, Digitrax. which of these is the best bacng for the buck in terms of expandability, power, and control features?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is a very very close race between NCE and Digitrax and in the end it tends to come down to controller feel preference as both are equally usable and expandable and both can even be used together if done right.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry about bad link, this one works!
TRY HERE


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Sorry about bad link, this one works!
> TRY HERE


oh that's nice! Me likey!!

20 throttles is plenty for what i want for my current build.

Thanks!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought you would! 
You can add boosters, throttles, computer interface, and a lot more too!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

For all the Bachmann haters, OP no matter which system you choose, there is no entry level DCC system for a price near the EZ Command that you can run more than 3 loco's, so kind of be truthful here. EZ Command you can run up to 3 DCC loco's or 2 DCC loco's plus one DC loco (using address 10 for the DC loco) with the 1 amp power pack. To my knowledge Digitrax Zepher is the only other DCC system you can run a DC analog loco with. Now ask me how I know that! 

And you claim Bachmann EZ Command is *NOT EXPANDABLE *????????

I started out with EZ Command and still use it 7 years later. Retired for 7 years and on a fixed income. I did however upgrade my EZ Command with the purchase of the Bachmann 5 amp booster and I also installed 3 Bachmann auto reverse units for my loops 2 of which are hidden in my subway. There is also availble walk around companions for other operators to use on a layout! 

I purchased the Digitrax PR3 and installed JMRI so I can program cv's for fine tuning my loco's and sound for an additional $75.00. Some sound decoders have choices of bells, whistle's, horns, different lighting functions, mars, ditch lights, cab lights, gyro, and more. What's great about JMRI as compared to the top of the line other DCC systems is that I keep a log in the JMRI program of the cv changes I have made for each loco, and I have 38 entry's. It's better than spread sheets or scraps of paper tossed about. Even those that have the "other" DCC systems also have and use JMRI to keep a log and for the simplicity of programming cv's and sound! 

As we all know you can only run 9 DCC trains + 1 DC train on address 10 with EZ and single digit address's only, LOL I run 3 or 4 trains that's enough for me to handle on my 11'x17' layout with 2 loco consist's for each train, I can however run 6 trains, but it gets confusing. Keep in mind you can't run that many trains especially with sound and/or consist's without the 5amp booster no matter what "other" entry level system you have. 

You are limited to some of the funtions up to 10 for sound and or lighting functions. LOL, I can't remember all the sounds available on some of my sound decoders and what button to push anyhow. I use the bell, horn and light functions, the rest I don't bother with much. EZ also comes with addtional cards in hand control for additional loco address's and it's easy to consist with EZ Command also there are some useful video's on you tube
for EZ Command and Dynamis.

LOL if I had a choice of upgrading to one of the other systems for roughly $600 for a start, I would instead buy a Big Boy with sound and another 2-6-6-2 given the choice. I am very satisfied with what I got!
Thanks Bachmann for making this hobby simple, affordable, and enjoyable for me! Jim

OP I suggest you do some research before you jump into any DCC system! Bachmann is the cheapest, but simple. The system hooks up in 10 minutes, plop down your DCC loco and your running. I've used my EZ Command for 7 years without any problems with it. The 5 amp booster lists for over $400.00 on the Bachmann site, but can be purchased from again The Favorite Spot for approx $215.00, Ray from the Favorite Spot has 99% feedback for over 130,000 sales and is a fast shipper and a great person!

Have fun no matter and welcome! Jim


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Ez-command can somewhat be upgraded with the addition of a booster or reverse modules but we were referring to being able to add more throttles, computer system, more functions, and better programming. 

If all you plan to do is just run a few engines then the Ez command would do it. I have never been able to get more than two DCC equipped engines to run at full throttle on the Ez command system without my 5A EZ-booster that I use with my Dynamis so it is defiantly a limiting factor. 

Again if it works for you then fine, just look into it.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

*If all you plan to do is just run a few engines then the Ez command would do it. I have never been able to get more than two DCC equipped engines to run at full throttle on the Ez command system without my 5A EZ-booster that I use with my Dynamis so it is defiantly a limiting factor. *

As I said you can't run more than 2 or 3 DCC loco's without the 5 amp booster no matter if it's Bachmann, NCE, Digitrax or any entry level system, you still need the 5 amp booster with any DCC system to do that! *So it is defiantly a limiting factor * no matter what expensive entry level system you buy including Dynamis as you have stated! 

Apparently you didn't read my whole post, addtional throttles are available from Bachmann and by using PR3/JMRI I program cv's and sound decoders. I do have a computer interface with the PR3/JMRI and not for hundreds of dollars but for $75.00. And like I said many users of the top of the line DCC Systems also use PR3/JMRI, I'm in the process of using my computer to run my layout, I think it's great!

Yea my layout is much too small at 11'x17' to run more than 6 trains with 2 loco consist's for each train. I agree 12 loco's and some with sound is all I can handle!

Jim


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

The only reason I mentioned the Bachmann Auto Reverse mods is that, as you may or may not know, they only work with DCC, and I've never had a problem with them in the 7 years of use! Jim


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well most DCC starter systems other than the Ez command come with a stock Amps of about 2. My Dynamis is a 2.5 which is enough for about 5 DCC engines or 3 sound engines.
Yes you can get an addition black walk around (I think cabled) version of the main station but it does not really give you anything more than an extra throttle. 

I read your whole post and spending the extra 75 for the PR3 if you can find them for that you are getting close to the price of the Digitrax Zephyr with its simple setup but it allows full CV programming and 4 digit addresses. I know that the PR3 allows programming and what not but the EZ command still can't use some of what is programmed. Also not to bash but I don't think there is a way to make the EZ command system work in conjunction with a computer, I could be wrong since I have never tried but it seems unlikely since the system was never intended for that.

I am not bashing the Ez command system and don't get that feeling. I am just pointing out it's limitations, what it can do, and what it was built for. trying to help the OP who was asking about systems.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry me too, I know EZ Commands limitations and my own finacially and what I can't do and can do. I sometimes still look at the more expensive systems. I like the infra red idea, such as Dynamis, Digitrax, and NCE, but I have a store front where my layout is and it has 12-4' flourescent light fixtures 10' ceiling height. I've read that they may interfere with infra red, and much too costly to replace the lights. If I were to upgrade I would choose NCE from all the research I've done in the last 7 years. Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim,
Just for the record my Digitrax Starter system was 8 amps when I bought it!  There are all different levels and costs of starter systems! I can run a DC loco if I wanted to off my system and so will the Zephyr and most if not all systems do that. I've owned other DCC systems and run almost all of the systems made so I know what I'm talking about when I state their down falls and short comings. and *NO WHERE* did I or GC state that it wasn't expandable!
Am I bashing Bachmann...well I'm not going to lie about how great their products are! Their products have the highest failure rate in the model RR market second only to MRC! All but their Spectrum products are just a waste of money in my book! And yes that my opinion!
If you would notice I directed Sawgunner to the cheapest $179.00 complete starter set, about the same as what you have invested in your upgraded setup, and he will be able to program and run 4 digit addressing. Let us know how you do on getting JMRI to run your your trains threw a bachmann EZ DCC because the last time I checked there is no Loco net port on them to allow it to interface! 
I've got and 15 year old Atlas DCC system that has more amps and better control that anything bachmann has ever put out, and after 15 years it still works good as new!
_Opinions are opinions in the future if you feel you need to chastise me and call me out on something I have said or not said or you just disagree with me do it in a PM or your own personal rant post! Thank you!_
_And my sincerest apologies to Sawgunner for sullying up this post!_


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> _And my sincerest apologies to Sawgunner for sullying up this post!_


no apologies required:thumbsup: this thread is all about gathering info so i can make an informed decision about my first ever DCC system.

I have watched the Digitrax Zephyr xtra videos on Youtube as well as the Bachmann EZ Command videos. Honestly i am liking the Digitrax system better cause of the 4 digit naming codes. That wat i can program the locos to their cab # rather than guessing of which did i program to what ( not going to put sticker #'s to the tops of my locos like in the bachmann video's and would be hard pressed to write neatly enough in the little boxes on the cards)

I still have to do more research on how many amps it takes to run a pair of DD40's Twin motors so that is a limiting factor as well. that's 4 engines in 2 bodies and really don't want that to swipe 2 of my able to operate locos off the map. granted that that set will be Lashed together in a consist. but i also have to look at what it takes to run a challenger and a big boy as well. not a big fan of the sound in the locos although cool kind of useless to me. personally i like to run the trains around around the main and have a couple switchers pulling yard duty and a couple 8 wheelers doing pick ups and drops on sidings on the other side of the layout.

so for the sake of argument let's say that i plan on having an MU'd pair of DD40's on one main line train, a pair of GP's pulling yard duty in the main yard, and 3 SD's on the the other main line train, and lastly a a genset or other switcher unit for the side track on the other side of the layout.

special trains on the layout that will be run every so often would be another DD40 with the excursion train, SP Daylight, and maybe an Amtrak for kicks. The Challenger and Big Boy will also fall into this category.

now lets see where this thread can go with new info about what i plan to run

my track work won't be completed for a while and the DD I have is dual mode so i can still run it on analog til i figure out a system to buy. in other words i've got time to gather as much info as needed before i pull the trigger on a system.

thanks for all your info thus far and please fire away with more thoughts and such with the new info provided


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

side note: personally I have always thought bachmann was cheap from the units i used to get when i was younger because them and life like were all i could really afford. since they came out with spectrum their quality (at least to me has gotten better) the only other locos i had when growing up were athearns and those i prized because i had to save my pennies to get those. i have never had an Atlas, Kato, Rivarossi and so on loco. Always drooled over them but could never touch one financially. now i plan to grab a few of each an use them here and there would like to get 3 SD40-2's but don't think they make them any more


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Steve,
I too love the DD40's and have 4 Dual motored Athearns, Mine are all DCC'ed up and have LED's Front, Rear, Number Board and Roof Beacons, I'm thinking about changing them to sound just because.
You are wanting to run quite a few engines, and that many will tax a system, with that knowledge I would say you would be better off jumping up from a Digitrax Zephyr to the Digitrax Super Chief.
If you would rather keep it cheap to start and add to the system in reasonable steps you can still use the Zephyr as a starting point and work up from there and add a booster when the funds allow you to do so. This gives you a great way to jump in and get started in DCC without a huge initial expense, the bonus will be that the base system is not obsoleted out as you grow bigger.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok i just got confused all over again!!!

so my Bachmann DD40 is 2 motor and has 1 decoder chip so therefore = 1 slot on DCC control right?

the New Athearn DD40's which i like the almost 100% prototypical look they have have 2 motors but require 2 decoders!

what the hell!! $369 and i have to go buy 2 decoders and then figure out how to program the same engine twice on the track?!?!?!

but for $500 i can have the one with sound and DCC ready to go although i am still thinking that it's 2 decoders and program the stupid thing twice!

also it appears that the Digitrax Super Chief is a wireless DCC hand held sytem? is that correct? i would much rather prefer the wired connection (I know strange with the size of the layout i'm doing right)

can someone clear this new headache up for me? god i feel retarded


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When you install 2 decoders in one engine to control multiple motors they are both programmed at the same time with the same CV's and Address.
There is a way to do multiple decoders in the same engine with different CV's and Addresses, but that is a whole different ball of wax!
If you want to do 2 sound decoders give me a shout I can set you up with a pair of Soundtraxx Tsunami's that will make that engine rock!
The Digitrax Super Chief is a wireless DCC hand held system! 
The wireless throttles are also corded so you would be covered!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

good to know! will have to pop the shell on one of my centennials and see what it looks like.

i just got another one so now i have 6942 and 6943


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

*Let us know how you do on getting JMRI to run your your trains threw a bachmann EZ DCC because the last time I checked there is no Loco net port on them to allow it to interface! *

ROFLMAO....Bachmann EZ Command does't have a computer interface, apparently you're not too informed there mr. sean. Neither does Bachmann Dynamis unless you buy the Bachmann Pro Box, then you might have computer interface.

I use Decoder Pro for my computer interface. And mr. Sean you're a lucky man to be able to put out about $600.00 for the super chief with 8 amps as a starter set. Most entering the hobby are shocked at spending even $150.00 for any kind of entry level DCC system of a controller and a throttle just to be able to run a single DCC loco, I'm sure most would agree.

The OP said he has 1 (one) DCC loco and you're saying he should invest in a Digitrax entry level system with 8 amp booster included at an entry level price, GOOD LUCK with that one!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee Rangeover, I think that's what he said, so I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. If you're trying to impress us with your vast knowledge, you failed.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dynamis even the pro box does not come with a USB interface. It was a long promised thing for the pro box but Bachmann got cheap trying to make a system like the super chief at the price of a lower grade system like the zephyr but they just couldn't do it, a good try but not quite enough. 

ESU the makers of the Dynamis however did go through with the computer interface and came out with a white version of the Dynamis that took care of any need possible. Problem is it is very hard to get a hold of.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya i think i'm well past the whole bachmann thing. looking seriously into digitrax and NCE but more towards the digitrax. 
thanks for the info anything else i should know?


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I have *NO HANDS ON VAST KNOWLEDGE,* of any other system other than Bachmann EZ Command and a growing knowledge of Digitrax PR3/JMRI and just a tiny bit of that. I have never used any other DCC system other than Bachmann EZ Command. I have done extensive reading on the internet and belong to a host of Yahoo groups and various MRR sites about the other DCC systems. I only contribute to my own experience or the use of EZ Command, not what I have read or what other users _think they know_. The reason I haven't been introduced to the other systems except by what I read on the internet is because there is no Local Hobby Shop or train club near where I live, only one and he's 120 miles round trip and got mad as hell at me for even asking for DCC equipment or code 83 track. He sells all analog and only code 100 track period. 

I am not a garu like most ya'll on this site, or for me to say I have all or nearly all the answers like ya'll do about MRRing. And I only contribute to topics or threads that I have an interest in or ask a question.

The knowledge I've gained is mostly from converting some of them old analogs to DCC, and I learned that by using the internet. I've invented nothing, improved no methods others used to help improve or fix my broken down old loco's so they can perform quite nicely. The other's help, not my own.

Digitrax PR3/JMRI, along with other users of that program has taught me how to program cv's, map/remap functions, and keeping logs of my loco's. And I'm learning how to operate my layout from a computer using Panel Pro.

Most Bachmann bashers are just like you who probably are living in the past with the terrible model railroading stuff of a long ago time when I hated Model Power far worse than Bachmann or even Tyco back then. None of it was anything close to ideal years ago. And the Bachmann haters will be Bachmann haters till death do them part that's for sure.



Nice try to you, you are after all, our teachers, consultants, us the garden variety model railroaders and most of us don't count rivets, thanks for your imput, but you know nothing bout me. 

No I'm still a student, not a teacher! Jim


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

To the OP, you made a wise choice if it does all you expect it to, either the NCE or Digitrax from what I've read, well it's all good! I'm moving to NCE too, for the $600 it's worth it. Good Luck to you and have fun! Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim, 
If you would have clicked on the link that I gave sawgunner you have found that it was for a $179.00 zephyer starter system not the $600 Super Chief that you state???? _He chose to upgrade it himself!_ (_Good call by the way sawgunner!!! _:thumbsup::thumbsup
Yes I have a Big DCC system, up to 32 amps now and growing! Does everyone need that kind of power, NO, can everyone handle that kind of power, NO! :laugh::laugh::laugh: 
One of the reasons I choose Digitrax over NCE was when I bought my system NCE was only up to 5 amps at the time! Slackers!

*You are ranting and yelling at me* for what I said....You need to go back and re-read a little more carefully threw my posts!
The points you say I state I never said???
And turn on receiving your PM's if your going to send PM's out!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

You know Sean I'm really sorry I even posted anything on this thread. I knew that if I even mentioned that I have run my layout and devised ways to save some bucks to do the best I could with Bachmann EZ Command for the past 7 years with no problem for a very simple, ready to run entry level system, I WAS GOING TO GET BASHED, I knew that and still took the chance. But the OP mentioned the Bachmann EZ Command and I again only responded with my experience with it. I was and still glad I got DCC of some sort to get started 7 years ago and couldn't make up my mind where to go from here, and I will be upgrading to NCE, if I'm lucky I can still use my 5 amp booster.

The OP has made up his mind, I will no longer contribute to this thread or try to defend my appreciation for Bachmann being affordable and trouble free, simple to assemble and use. If I had any difficulty with this system, I can assure you I would not have returned to this hobby. I'm too old to get in these nit picking Bachmann hater disputes like a bunch of grade school kids and let it go as another learning experience. 

I'm sorry if I've disrupted the thread or the site and its members, it won't happen again that I assure everyone! Jim


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Rangerover said:


> I'm sorry if I've disrupted the thread or the site and its members, it won't happen again that I assure everyone! Jim



no apologies needed Jim. you gave me valuable insight into the EZ command system. and i appreciate that. bachmann has me going back to them since they released the spectrum series and so on. their stuff has come up the scale quite a bit and they are the only ones that offer my favorite loco the DD40AX at a decent price that can be both analog and DCC. I am actually looking at getting more of their locos to run and modify. mainly SD's and GP's

to everyone else i do truly appreciate the knowledge that i have gained from this thread and will beordering my new DCC system once i get some track laid. wanted to decide on this before i laid the track given if i went analog again that's a whole lot more wiring i don't want to do on this size layout LOL. i have it planned for about 40 switches and an 8 track yard with spurs all over the place.

now if DCC would only let me uncouple my freight anywhere i wanted to LOL


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

another quickie question about to order. is this what i need to install ditch lights to my locos? and will it work with DCC?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miniatronic...986605?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d329b23ed


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope you don't need that! The DCC decoders has it built into it.
Just remember you need a 4 function or greater decoder to do ditch lights!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so i just need the LEDs and the wires correct and of coarse the housings


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Which normally only come with sound decoders unless you find some of the harder to find four function motor decoders or install a motor decoder and then a four function decoder as well.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok broke out the paper work for DD40 6942

holy cow dung this thing has a lot of parts!!!

it states that it has light dimming function that is factory programmed to F-1 

the decoder that came with it appears to be a small 7 pin what can replace it to give me ditch lights and flashing ditch lights?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What engine do you want the parts for and sound or no sound?
Remember anytime you use LED's you have to have Resistors too.
90% of the time you can't use LED's for the ditch lights, the LED's are normally too big. I make LED's set-ups that are extreamly small and will fit the ditch lights, I can also set you up with right DCC Decoder (Sound or non Sound) and all the parts!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Flip it over and let me see a pic of the top!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

going inside the big girl as we speak! this is one of my DD's #6942 6943 is on her way and will get the same treatment LOL.

pics coming


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

top of chip









rear circuitry









front circuitry









rear head light









front headlight


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what I thought, it's a dummy plug!


----------

